# Does anyone keep enclosures in the garage during fall/winter?



## Y.Furst (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello!
My tortoises spent the summer outdoors, now I'm having a hard time finding room inside the house because my niece is staying in my house, she will be staying we me for about a year, so now I'm facing this problem with my enclosures.
I have a red footed tortoise and a Hermann, both of them are yearlings,
I live in Texas.
Help please ! I need Ideas


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2015)

garages are usually uninsulated & very hard to keep warm.


----------



## wellington (Oct 22, 2015)

A basement or garage can be done, but it will take more then just putting an enclosure it them. Basements are damp and cold and garages are cold. You will want to heat both with a portable oil filled space heater and then also add the lights and heating elements for them. It won't be cheap without insulation. I know there are a few members that do it, hopefully they will chime in on how they handle it.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2015)

I do. Like this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

I agree with what was said above: temp of garages become *DROP* too much to keep a poor tort in them. No space at home for an enclosure?
Good luck!


----------



## Pearly (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I'm in Texas too, Austin area and will be facing same issue in few years when our babies grow up to their mature size. My garage gets way to cold for any reptiles. I think it would take elaborate set up and money to keep it warm enough for them. Please let me know what you come up with. This has been on my mind for a while as well. I am not handy as to be able to build closed chamber spacious enough to house a live animal with all the heat/light fixtures. I'll be curious to see how you address this. Good luck


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, Look at the link I posted above. It not hard, its easy. All you need is an insulated closed chamber. My garage drops into the 40s in winter and I've been raising babies and hatchlings of many species out there for years.

Doesn't matter what the outside temperatures are if you are using a properly heated and insulated closed chamber.


----------



## Pearly (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, Tom, it may be easy for you and people who are handy with tools. Many others, myself included (despite of many talents otherwise) are not, but we always have an option of paying someone to get the boards and plexis cut and screws drilled in Your enclosures are enviable. Love all your closed chambers and the outdoor pens' I've seen here


----------



## wellington (Oct 23, 2015)

What about something like this if your not handy on building. Amazon also sells them with 2 frames about same price. You could connect the 2 and make it a 4x8 and order 2 of the covers, they are sold seperatly too for about $48. Buy 2 of the 2 tier sets and connect all of it and make 8x8 or even a 4x16. You get the idea, you could just keep connecting. A few members already use them and I will be using this if/when I ever have eggs hatch and I am handy and can build stuff, but I really like that it's plastic and easy to take apart and store. Not a bad price I don't think.
Oops, forgot the link. http://m.homedepot.com/p/Lifetime-4...-Beds-with-One-Tent-Enclosure-60053/202963931


----------



## Ariel Perez (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom said:


> I do. Like this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/



Is that a vent right above the basking lamp ? To allow for fresh air flow ? Or am I seeing it wrong ? 

Also , are the other 2 fixtures CHE ?? Or is one Che and the other a uvb bulb ??


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2015)

Ariel Perez said:


> Is that a vent right above the basking lamp ? To allow for fresh air flow ? Or am I seeing it wrong ?
> 
> Also , are the other 2 fixtures CHE ?? Or is one Che and the other a uvb bulb ??



This used to be a cage for a big water monitor lizard, so it had a little metal screened opening for the heat lamps on top, and that is why there is that big shelf in there too. When I converted it for tortoises I covered that opening up. I have two of these closed chambers and they are 4x8x2' each. Each one has:
1. An Arcadia 12% HO UV tube set on a timer for about 4 hours mid day.
2. A regular 6500K 48" fluorescent tube for light, set on a timer for 12 hours.
3. Two 65 watt flood bulbs for basking, set on a timer for 12 hours.
4. Two 100 watt CHEs set on a thermostat to maintain ambient 24/7.


----------



## Ariel Perez (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom said:


> This used to be a cage for a big water monitor lizard, so it had a little metal screened opening for the heat lamps on top, and that is why there is that big shelf in there too. When I converted it for tortoises I covered that opening up. I have two of these closed chambers and they are 4x8x2' each. Each one has:
> 1. An Arcadia 12% HO UV tube set on a timer for about 4 hours mid day.
> 2. A regular 6500K 48" fluorescent tube for light, set on a timer for 12 hours.
> 3. Two 65 watt flood bulbs for basking, set on a timer for 12 hours.
> 4. Two 100 watt CHEs set on a thermostat to maintain ambient 24/7.




Thats awesome, alot more heating to maintain 80F. I probably wont need as many heating elements since my enclosure is turning out to be about 3'x4'x2' tall. Much smaller to do a test run. That setup you currently have is pretty legit. Im going to mimic your setup if you dont mind


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 24, 2015)

I keep my reds in a big enclosed box in my shed . I have a heater on a thermostat and fans to move the heat . My lights are on timers . I use the cypress mulch as bedding . Works great for me and I live in the Houston area .


----------



## Y.Furst (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone,


----------



## Y.Furst (Oct 28, 2015)

I moved them to my room, it's uncomfortable to have them there to be honest, because the take too much room but, I'm planning to eventually move them to the garage in a closed chamber enclosure, I understand is not going to be easy to keep the temps right when is freezing, but with all the advice you guys gave me, and the pictures I have a better idea, I will figure something out.
Thank you so much


----------



## SGT Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

a couple i know in cleveland built a very large foam box (about the size of a minivan) that takes up over half their 2 car garage. they keep their adult male sulcata in there during winter. you can see it when you drive by in the summertime and their door is open


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 28, 2015)

SGT Fish said:


> a couple i know in cleveland built a very large foam box (about the size of a minivan) that takes up over half their 2 car garage. they keep their adult male sulcata in there during winter. you can see it when you drive by in the summertime and their door is open


Can I get more info on this since I am in cleveland as well? I don't think anyone else above is in an area quite as cold as mine.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 28, 2015)

I keep some tropical tortoises in my garage more or less year round. I used regular metal shelving that can be purchased from any big box store. I laid 2 inch foam board ( 4 x 8 sheet) on the floor then set the shelves onto the foam board, the legs punched through to the floor. I then set the tortoises up in various boxes on the shelves. I backed and sided the area with more two inch foam board held in place with masking tape. Then I put a piece on top, held in place with masking tape. The open or access side gets a piece of foam board too, but it is just stood in place. If you do this against the wall that goes to the interior of the house (assuming an attached garage) still use a back of foam board. The light will provide most of the heat during the day, a small underdesk fan heater or liquid filled radiator with a thermostats set at your minimum will make up the difference if you get particularly cold days and or at night.

Your basically making a 'room' with foam board the size of the shelves you put your tortoise enclosure on, with tools no more complex than masking tape, maybe a razor if you don't use full size pieces of foam board.

I found 2 inch was overkill, that has gone into the ceiling and walls of the garage itself, this winter the whole garage is now insulated.

If you have the time and don't recoil from the expense, just insulate the whole garage. Where this fails is the concrete floor, it can suck the heat up pretty fast. If you keep the enclosures off the floor it is less a problem.


----------

